# Monster Purple Haze nugget



## hazy (Jun 4, 2011)

5g nug


----------



## jesuse (Jun 5, 2011)

nice bud!! whers the purp but??peace [j]


----------



## Dr.PHYZZLE (Sep 19, 2011)

nice bud.. ...


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 29, 2011)

nice bud! lets get a bowl mang, lol


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll smoke to that.


----------



## migia (Jan 17, 2012)

Can I come over!?


----------



## oregonduck76 (Feb 9, 2012)

5g nug, nice!


----------

